# EvenTT07 - Add Your Parade Photos here...



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

A few "random shots" of the parade around Donnington Circuit























































Dave


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Nice shots Dave.

8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I must say the view from the back of the parade was stunning and I'll get some photos up when I get back from work


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

thebears said:


> Nice shots Dave.
> 
> 8)


Cheers. The mobile shots came out much better than I thought they would: hold the SLR out of the drivers window, point roughly in the right direction, press the button and just hope for for a usable shot!

Digital cameras: don't you just love 'em!


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

TThriller said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shots Dave.
> ...


I had 400 like that just being driven at 100mph plus and cornering. :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If looks could kill


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi Dave, just got in about 10 mins ago and had to get lap top out first before putting kettle on. After working away all week im curious to see what iv missed. The photos are brill, thanks for posting them to me. It was a good weekend, just a pity about the weather. It worked out rather expensive, you know it cost me Â£95 just in fuel to get to the hotel. I reckon the weekend cost me around the Â£300. mark. Hoping to get my gear surround fitted tomorrow with a few extras I might get later. Take care and thanks again. Drive carefully, jj


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Here's one from my collection....


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice shot Dean, sums up the thread nicely


----------

